# A few questions and some advice needed!



## Samon (Jan 17, 2014)

Yo!

I intend on getting a new catapult soon but first I'd like to clear a few things up before doing so! 

First off I'm English (for the sake of weblinks etc) and I'd like to plink and potentially hunt with my catapult. So.. I'll need suitable elastic and a useable frame. Obviously 

I initially wanted something like an old milbro style one that I could fit modern tubes to, but after browsing on here and youtube (where I found 'gamekeeperjohn') it looks like the majority of peeps us bands.. and without wanting to start a band vs tube debate I'd like to know if your can safely/efficiently to bands to h old milbro ones?

And after searching eBay I found a fairly decent amount of affordable pieces for sale, obviously the cheap Chinese ones reek of tat but out of curiosity how bad/good can they be? 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/370646462288?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

The one I linked is one of the mentioned Chinese ones, and I'd also like to know if you can fit bands on this type for shooting OTT?

Also,what's the general rule of characteristics between band and tube? Life span, draw weight, velocity etc..

Thanks for any help and advice!

Samon


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

In other topics on the quality of the cheap Chinese frames, many are made of inferior metal. It's advised to vice test them before banding up and shooting them. Tubes usually have better lifespan, flats usually have higher velocity. I find American style tubes to be pretty forgiving and able to handle a larger array of ammo weight, but agree that latex flats are awesome for speed and power when all the details are right. I don't have experience with Chinese style tubes yet. Finally, just about any style of elastic can be made to work with nearly any frame. Most of the Chinese style frames are made for looped tubes, which attach very easily to that style of frame. Flats and non looped tubes can be looped through the fork holes and tied like the pouch ends.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

First, frames: The frame you referenced does not look too bad ... not a lot of fancy crap on it. Assuming it is stainless steel, it should be fine. You might also try the Dankung website.

http://www.dankung.com/emart/

I have had good service here in Canada ordering directly from them. I like my Agile Toucan; you might also consider the Cougar. Both are set up to take either flat bands or tubes.

You might also check out the UK Milbro shop ... they have a good variety, and Pete is a member here.

http://milbroproshotuk.com/

Now bands: In terms of velocity and power, there is not much difference between tubes and flat bands, assuming they are each set up correctly. A lot depends on what you have available to you and on your personal taste. As a gross generalization, most folks report that tubes last longer than flats. But for sheer speed and high power, I think most folks use taper cut flats cut from Theraband Gold exercise bands. Check out the bands and tubes thread here:

http://slingshotforum.com/forum/93-slingshot-bands-and-tubes/

There are far too many variations to go into in a single reply to your questions. A lot depends on what you personally like.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Samon (Jan 17, 2014)

Ah! Thanks very much for the replies gents. 

I've never rebanded a catapult before, would it be safe to assume any semi confident person with a tutorial can do so safely? I'd hate to have any elastic slap me across the chops! Lol

Also, is there much of a difference between an OTT and a TTF in actual use?


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

My advice for rebanding is overkill. I use an entire 64 sized rubber band, pulled tight, on each fork tip. My earlier attempts using less rubber sometimes slipped. Regardless of attachment method, give each newly tied pouch or band attachment several full extension pulls, away from your face and body while wearing eye protection, before firing anything. I do my test pulls parallel to my body at about belly level. Plenty of natural protective tissue around there for rubber snapback.

Look around for tutorials on the African wrap method.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Samon said:


> Ah! Thanks very much for the replies gents.
> 
> I've never rebanded a catapult before, would it be safe to assume any semi confident person with a tutorial can do so safely? I'd hate to have any elastic slap me across the chops! Lol
> 
> Also, is there much of a difference between an OTT and a TTF in actual use?


I shoot OTT almost exclusively. What folks here call TTF is more technically OTF ... outside the forks.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/11772-slingshot-glossary-and-slang/?p=149777

The most accurate shooters on the forum seem to prefer OTF. But for most of us, I suspect the difference is negligible.

Tying bands to fork tips is dead easy. I suggest using office rubber bands. Some folks use thin strips cut from flat bands. In any case, if you use rubber to tie your bands in place, you will not have to groove the forks. I cannot recall a basic tutorial on tying flat bands in place, but check the Tutorials section. I did a brief tutorial on Gypsy tabs:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/29050-gypsy-tabs-quick-and-easy/

The technique for tying flatbands is basically the same as what I showed for tying on the leather loops.

If you are going to tie on small diameter Chinese tubes, you might well consider running those little tubes through a section of larger diameter tube before tying them in place. You can see an example in the first minute of the following video:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=trgBXKmPE4M#t=25

Of course if you are using looped tubes and your frame is set up for it (like a split ring, as in your Ebay example), you will not have to tie tubes to the forks ... just slip them into the ring through the gap.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Samon (Jan 17, 2014)

Are tubes easier to fit than bands? Or is it an entirely different method?


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

looped tubes are like tying a pouch. Unless you have prongs like most mass market slingshots, tubes are about the same as flats.


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Samon said:


> Are tubes easier to fit than bands? Or is it an entirely different method?


It depends on what frame you have

Ones like http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/UK-Delivery-Stainless-Steel-Slingshot-Pocket-Pro-Catapult-Hunting-Sling-Shot-/321005231285?pt=UK_SportingGoods_Hunting_ShootingSports_ET&hash=item4abd671cb5 THIS

Then all you have to do is stretch the bands and you can shoot..


----------

